# oil or lpg



## Delta (20 Aug 2011)

Help!!!, was just about to go with boiler for lpg and a relative said I would be mad, as the whole system can be problematic, and that oil would be better. Does anyone have any views on this.
I have had good responses so far on questions on boilers etc, but would love to get feedback on this scenario,  
Demented


----------



## wbbs (20 Aug 2011)

I don't know, I have gas for over 20 yrs with not one problem (touch wood), I briefly rented before building and there was oil heating, it gave nothing but trouble so that put me off it.


----------



## hastalavista (20 Aug 2011)

Delta said:


> Help!!!, was just about to go with boiler for lpg and a relative said I would be mad, as the whole system can be problematic, and that oil would be better. Does anyone have any views on this.
> I have had good responses so far on questions on boilers etc, but would love to get feedback on this scenario,
> Demented



Its a while since I looked at this but I recall the following issues:

All this might have changed

The cost per therm of lpg was more than oil.

the cost of the tank was included in each bill, a bit like renting the fone for the P and T back in the 60's: the tank was paid for several times over but it was a fixed cost each bill.

The one plus was that the lpg cannot be easily stolen, not like the rash of oil theft at the monemt.

The gas would be cleaner and allow u more options such as a glass fronted gas fire in the fireplace, cooking and an outside BBQ!

HTH


----------



## wbbs (20 Aug 2011)

There is a once a year rental on the tank, about 70ish or so.


----------



## Delta (20 Aug 2011)

Have been told yearly rental cylinders for 4 is 109euro ish and bottle fill 95euro. But my main concern is an LPG  heating system troublesome.


----------



## wbbs (20 Aug 2011)

I have a big tank in the garden, I don't know anything about the technical stuff just know it has been trouble free.  I have a Potterton boiler in my utility room, quite small, while the gas per whatever unit it is sold in seems to be dearer than oil I feel I get more heat at a lower temperature if that makes sense.  The dial on my boiler goes to 5, I have never put it past about 1 1/2, normally just around the 1 mark and I like a warm house.   I have 14 radiators in total.


----------



## hastalavista (21 Aug 2011)

WBBs what's the annual spend in round numbers for you please.

I am on 1200 pa with Bord Gais for 14 rads in a 2200 sq foot gaff
Thanks


----------



## johnnygman (22 Aug 2011)

Have LPG for 5 years no troule at any point, very reliable and clean. That said I find it more expensive compared to Oil heating and Bills are very high in winter.


----------



## theGodfather (15 Sep 2011)

*LPG v Oil*

Modern condenser boilers are more energy efficient and whilst the bulk tank 1/4ton of lpg will set you back about 1100 euro,,and the suppliers will only deliver when its practically empty,,where-as wit oil fired burners the oil suppli/ers will deliver smaller amounts ie 200 ltrs at a time,,,with oil you also have the option of buying a 5 or 10 gallon drum from a local garage,,if you run low on oil and money at the same time ,,,you cant buy a drum of lpg ,,unless you adapt your system to also use the ordinary bottles. Gas was historically reported to give 95% eficiency whereas oil operated at about 80% to 86% efficiency. with the advance in boiler technology  in both gas and oil burners these figures may be closer. Having used gas( LPG bulk tank) for the last 5 + years I have had only Had one problem with my boiler and that was theh circulation pump packed up,,relatively minor problem that i fixed myself in under an hour. I am moving to a differant house with an oil boiler so I will post any problems . If using underfloor heating expect your bills to be considerably higher,


----------



## theGodfather (15 Sep 2011)

*lpg v oil*

I would suggest to you all that the cheapest and best method to retain heat in your house is ,,insulation,,insulation,,insulation,,you cant have too much of it ,,also make sure all doors and windows are fitting properly and are draught sealed. if you have an UNUSED open fire in your house make sure to stuff the chimney withan old blanket or sack or rockwool insulation,,,you will be amazed at the differance it will make,,,BUT ONLY IF ITS A FIREPLACE THATS NOT BEING USED, attics and lofts can be insulated to whatever you can afford ,,many of the houses built in the boom were only given a token insulation. believe me I Know as i was in the heating and plumbing business and I saw first hand the levels of insulation that the developers used. And still they refused to pay the "subbies"


----------

